

Too Much Change In iOS 7? Switch To Android - mh_
http://www.marco.org/2013/09/12/switch-to-android

======
blackdogie
Personally I am seriously thinking of doing so.

A 16GB Nexus now cost $249 since last week, while a 16GB iPhone 5s costs $649.
My thinking is that I can also buy the next upgrade to the Nexus and still
save money.

One issue I do have is that the attraction iMessages , and leaving the iPhone
world will close this door for me.

------
devx
It does actually. If an OS changes so much that it makes the "cost" of
learning just as big as switching to a new OS, then now, for the first time
perhaps, can make a real choice.

~~~
jawngee
But iOS 7 doesn't really incur that cost and if it does I'd consider medical
testing for your cognitive functioning abilities.

~~~
McPants
Really none of the major OS's are hard to learn at all. They might approach
things differently but let's be honest, operating a phone is something an 8
year old can do (and sometimes better than their parents). If you're having
any trouble at all it takes a twenty second google search to fix it.

The question is really around what you use your phone for and then choosing an
operating system that supports your needs better than the others.

------
olgeni
Insightful.

